# Cool video



## choc0thrax (Feb 13, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/w/Chad-getting-h ... KGxaol4qws

This kid has the coolest stepdad.


----------



## fictionmusic (Feb 13, 2006)

*ya think?*

the guy is an asshole


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 13, 2006)

HHAHAHA..so horrible, but so funny :? :lol:


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Feb 13, 2006)

that was awesome

super mean

but awesome

i'm still laughing

hahahaha....haa


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 13, 2006)

I played this f**ing game last year and I cryed louder than this boy :shock: ...fortunatelly there wasn?t anybody making a video of me :lol: !!!


----------



## tgfoo (Feb 13, 2006)

I love that "game". I've sent it too numerous people, and they all hated me because of it. I want to do that to my son someday...


----------



## Alex W (Feb 13, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHAHA that's awesome!!!!


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 13, 2006)

For adults and teens who like this sort of thing, it's really evil but fun. Getting an 8 year kid to play this is not. That kid probably had nightmares for a week after "playing" that game.

I sent this to a friend of mine while on the phone. I could hear him going through it and when the big surprise came, he laughed but his girlfriend making dinner in the background screamed her lungs out. I did sort of think that was funny.... :twisted:


----------



## MCS (Feb 14, 2006)

poor poor kid....

I?m sure he likes his stepfather now.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 14, 2006)

sorry but this is disturbing ... !

... and it is even not funny in my opinion.

i can see as many grown up people smashing their bones and their heads and some of these videos are still funny, but doing this to kids is disturbing.

what will be next? chasing their kids with a chainsaw through the house and making a video of it? great idea!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Feb 14, 2006)

if you read the bottom youll see this ..

"Everyone had a good laugh after it was over (Justice & Chad), please chill out with the negative comments or I'll remove them completely."

so its allright to laugh :wink:


----------



## fictionmusic (Feb 14, 2006)

Evan Gamble said:


> if you read the bottom youll see this ..
> 
> "Everyone had a good laugh after it was over (Justice & Chad), please chill out with the negative comments or I'll remove them completely."
> 
> so its allright to laugh :wink:



yah well that kid was terrified, and when he looked to his step-dad for solace, Chad was too busy laughing and filming it for his internet buddies.
The kid was cool though, notice how he struck the monitor? He deserves better than Chad. 

Who cares how it supposedly turned out (and any person is going to want to act like it was no big deal when they realize they had been had, and on tape no less), setting a kid up like that is cruel, plain and simple.


----------



## Markleford (Feb 14, 2006)

Ummm... so it's cruel because a scary face pops up on the screen and an annoyingly loud scream happens?

Certainly, you should gauge your "fun" with your kids appropriately (some like scares, some don't: my nephew laughs uproariously at them!). But are we going to outlaw Halloween for all 8 year olds next?

(Not that hearing damage is funny: unfortunately some people think it's "hilarious".)

- m


----------



## fictionmusic (Feb 14, 2006)

Markleford said:


> Ummm... so it's cruel because a scary face pops up on the screen and an annoyingly loud scream happens?
> 
> 
> 
> - m



ummmm...no it's cruel when a parent deliberately sets his kid up to be the brunt of an internet joke and terrifies him in the process. It is doubly cruel that once seeing how upset the kid is, the parent keeps on filming him, laughing the whole time (not to mention passes the video on so that everyone can see his kid freaking out). Seems obvious to me, but I guess as long as everyone got a good laugh out of it it's alright eh?

BTW who said anything about out-lawing Halloween? It's an entirely different thing.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 14, 2006)

They both had a good laugh about this afterwards. The kid probably doesn't mind it's on the internet.


----------



## Markleford (Feb 14, 2006)

fictionmusic said:


> ummmm...no it's cruel when a parent deliberately sets his kid up to be the brunt of an internet joke and terrifies him in the process.


Well, first, being an internet joke probably isn't an issue. It's not like this kid would suffer so insurmountable blow to his ego or street-cred that he'll never be able to find a girl to date when he's of age. "Sorry Timmy, but I saw that internet joke video of you taken 5-10 years ago. Loser."

Second, perhaps the parent knows the kid better than you do? I can't say that this is appropriate setup for *all* kids, but it could be for many. As mentioned, my nephew would eat this stuff up at age 4.

Fear-thrill is a wonderful thing to some people. They dig the rush. And I don't think a universal age limit can be set as to what age a child should partake in an activity. They're all different. That's why toys and games have suggested age *ranges* printed on them, and it's up to parents to determine what's right for their kids, and can even allow their children access to different activities to different ages between siblings, depending on their level of understanding and emotional maturity.

So as a rule, if you don't want to do it to your kids, then don't do it to *your* kids. Makes sense. I'll parent my own without your "help" and judgment, thank you very much.



> BTW who said anything about out-lawing Halloween? It's an entirely different thing.[ò1±   1Ùã1±   1Ùä1±   1Ùå1±   1Ùæ1±   1Ùç1±   1Ùè1±   1Ùé1±   1Ùê1±   1Ùë1±   1Ùì1±   1Ùí1±   1Ùî1±   1Ùï1±   1Ùð1±   1Ùñ1±   1Ùò1±   1Ùó1±   1Ùô1±   1Ùõ1±   1Ùö1±   1Ù÷1±   1Ùø1±


----------



## fictionmusic (Feb 14, 2006)

Markleford said:


> fictionmusic said:
> 
> 
> > ummmm...no it's cruel when a parent deliberately sets his kid up to be the brunt of an internet joke and terrifies him in the process.
> ...



Ahh... another extrapolation here I guess. First off, as my comments have been about the step-father being a "cruel asshole" and it's because of this internet joke in the first place, it seems to me it is very much an issue. I'm not sure what that has to do with the kid's future "street-cred" or dating some girl in the future.



Markleford said:


> Second, perhaps the parent knows the kid better than you do? I can't say that this is appropriate setup for *all* kids, but it could be for many. As mentioned, my nephew would eat this stuff up at age 4.


Well obviously the step-father knows the kid better than me, don't be absurd. But do you mean to tell me that you didn't think the kid was terrified? Was he set up or not? Did the kid cry "Chad Chad" as Chad filmed him and chuckled. I don't have to be the kid's father to see he was scared and wanted solace. You might think it appropriate, (and as it seems that it's "all's well that ends well", others do too), I don't. So what?



Markleford said:


> Fear-thrill is a wonderful thing to some people. They dig the rush. And I don't think a universal age limit can be set as to what age a child should partake in an activity. They're all different. That's why toys and games have suggested age *ranges* printed on them, and it's up to parents to determine what's right for their kids, and can even allow their children access to different activities to different ages between siblings, depending on their level of understanding and emotional maturity.




Yah well the fear thing didn't seem so wonderful to Justice when it happened did it? 



Markleford said:


> So as a rule, if you don't want to do it to your kids, then don't do it to *your* kids. Makes sense. I'll parent my own without your "help" and judgment, thank you very much.



Look, when someone posts something in a forum, it is common for others to post their reactions and opinions. Choco thought the step-father was cool, I think he's an asshole. What has that got to do with you parenting your kid? If you were to post a video of you doing the same thing to your kids in a public forum, then you needn't count on my "help" but you could certainly count on my judgement.



> BTW who said anything about out-lawing Halloween? It's an entirely different thing.


Just extrapolation upon setting up kids for scares and loud noises where it intersects with others attempting to decide what's appropriate for children who are not their own. 

- m[/quote]

Well you certainly do seem to extrapolate a lot. Good for you.


----------



## Jon Paouli Trapek (Feb 15, 2006)

Some people don't deserve kids. Where's the humò1¹   1Ýk1¹   1Ýl1¹   1Ým1¹   1Ýn1¹   1Ýo1¹   1Ýp1¹   1Ýq1¹   1Ýr1¹   1Ýs1¹   1Ýt1¹   1Ýu1¹


----------



## Scott Cairns (Feb 15, 2006)

I have to agree. Nothing funny about that at all.

Thing is too, if the step-dad has that kind of mentality to play a cruel joke, just how often will that go on?

You cant tell me that he'd play a joke like that once and leave it at that.


----------



## Markleford (Feb 15, 2006)

First off, I just want to reiterate that I never said that this video was in any way cool or funny. I by no means want to imply or lend any defense to it in that capacity.

It is however an eye-opening insight into parenting and developmental psychology, particularly in respect to the public outcry represented here. As such, I felt I was obviously missing something, so I watched it again.

Yes, given this particular child's reaction, it was presumably inappropriate _for this particular child_. They may or may not know about this sensitivity (well, they certainly should after this incident). For an 8 year old, he seems quite ill equipped to deal with potentially frightening stimuli. Raising a child in a too-sheltered environment will do that. Just as with building an immune system, a person has to be exposed to something in order to learn how to cope with it. 

Mind, I'm not advocating hard-knocks, sink-or-swim parenting, but you cannot shelter your child from the world forever, nor would you want to. Yet there are parents that that attempt this, whether it be from violence in the news or entertainment, sexual imagery, conflict of religious and moral issues, etc. Moreover, they think *all* children should be raised this way.

And yes, this is from someone with only book-learnin' psychology classes and no kids. But I do have to deal with people raised like this on a daily basis who are influencing my daily life and rights: their inability to cope with a realistic world divergent from their narrow upbringing has consequences for others. Summary judgment that denies a case-by-case analysis in lieu of an easy One Age Limit to Rule Them All edict is lazy parenting (and governing) in its own right.

So I ask that fictionmusic at least forgive me this tangent of thought. I'm more interested in the reactions of others here as meta-discussion than the original video itself.



fictionmusic said:


> Yah well the fear thing didn't seem so wonderful to Justice when it happened did it?


No. But if another child had a different reaction, would your judgment be the same?

Certainly, the man is without class or conscience. I can't disagree there. The decision to post the video belies that. However, I'm more interested in whether the act itself, if otherwise unobserved by others for sick entertainment, would have received the same outrage.

Kids get scared at things. It's up to parents to console them, and this process both teaches and heals.



fictionmusic said:


> Look, when someone posts something in a forum, it is common for others to post their reactions and opinions. Choco thought the step-father was cool, I think he's an asshole. What has that got to do with you parenting your kid?


It's just *my* reaction and opinion, as is common when someone posts something in a forum. Wink



fictionmusic said:


> Well you certainly do seem to extrapolate a lot. Good for you.


Well so does everyone else here. Many here are convinced that the child will be scarred for life because of a momentary incident! Mass machine gun slaughters assured! I don't find this to be a realistic scenario, but even if it comes to pass there is little doubt that such a fragile psyche would have met with a similar turning event later in his life when out of the auspices of his parents.

Perhaps it would be losing a pet while young, a break-up in high school, failing a class in college, or becoming unemployed as an adult. But the difference in each of these examples is they involve so much more prior investment and commensurate loss. But as for a child being irrevocably twisted from a few seconds of image and a loud noise? Hardly.

My *own* extrapolations, on the other hand, are quite satirical in intent. Perhaps you missed that. I'll add some winks to point out the irony next time ->    



fictionmusic said:


> I'm not sure what that has to do with the kid's future "street-cred" or dating some girl in the future.


That was the *point*: absolutely nothing to do with nothing!    (<- humor!) As in, it's only a facetious prediction to counter the somewhat absurd leaps of logic opposing it.



Waywyn said:


> don't you think that resolves from his father always told him to be tough and to not cry?


Very likely. Behavioral reinforcement definitely has this power.

But do you think a child will go on a shooting rampage after one unrepeated incident? Very very unlikely.



Waywyn said:


> maybe hs scared his kid once and had a talk about it, maybe the kid starts to get nightmares and his father tells him to stop crying when it happens like the 30th night. maybe he beats him, maybe maybe maybe maybe, but something happens.


Also a fine bit of extrapolation. 

Or maybe they talk about it and it never happens again. Or maybe the child learns from the experience and decides, "Geez, it was only an image on the screen. I was suprised, but otherwise unharmed." Or maybe the kid decides that scary stuff can be cool and grows up to run haunted houses every Halloween, or maybe even becomes a horror writer and director.

Some people seem to think that children are these tiny, fragile glass sculptures. In reality, they're quite resilient. They're little learning, experiencing, processing biological entities that grow on the inside as well. But if you always fear the worst, if you always treat them like glass, then they'll remain just as fragile as you believe they are.

If you consistently mistreat a child, it will definitely twist their emotional outlook. But typically a misstep on the way will not damn him forever to a life of violence and perversion.



Waywyn said:


> some people don't deserve to have kids!


No they don't. And unfortunately they don't need a parenting license.

But here's hoping that even parents can learn from such experiences.



Frederick Russ said:


> Agreed - what's stopping him from continuing?


Hopefully his better judgment after this experience. If he continues, particularly to prolong his notoriety, then yes he's an asshole.



Frederick Russ said:


> What's the stepdad doing with kids anyway? He should never be allowed near one. This example is a sick gift that keeps giving and for that the stepdad should be flogged - just my opinion.


I *will* deign to play some advocacy here, not as a definitive defense of character (which I cannot do), but rather to point out lack of adequate context for such judgment...

Did you notice how the kid went to his step-dad when he was scared? Obviously the kid has a good deal of trust in him to seek consolation. Whether this trust is well-founded or not, we cannot say as detached third-parties with only one window into their relationship. But perhaps it's an indication that this man is not the consummate ogre that Internet character assassination demands.

That said, the man certainly demonstrates regrettable behavior and decisions: the act itself was perhaps forgiveable if he didn't know the intensity of reaction, but posting it afterward was in poor taste (at best).

However, it has only been a matter of speculation and conjecture by our esteemed audience of judges here that this man acts like this all the time and is a reprehensible human being devoid of any redeeming qualities as a parent. I say that we have no basis to make such claims without further evidence.

We do not know if he has done this often in the past, or at all previous to this singular incident. We do not know if he will do it again with regularity, if ever. We are only assuming the worst of humanity.

But hey, it's just a forum, and they're just opinions, right?

(And that's not to say that humanity isn't consistently disappointing, either...)

- m


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 15, 2006)

You guys must have had different childhoods than me. By the time I was 8 my father being a fan of horror movies in the late eighties, early nineties, made me watch every single one he rented and it scared the crap out of me. Knowing full well one of my greatest fears is spiders, he'd not hesitate to throw them on me as i screamed and tripped over furniture to get away. Once at my countryplace my father dressed in chains and rags chased me into the woods at night for like twenty minutes. He eventually stopped though when he caught on fire(stepsister stabbed him with a stick that was on fire). I've been thrown in deep pools when I couldn't swim...fallen off the back of a motorcycle...hit in the face with hockey sticks and a shovel...etc. This kid probably doesn't have it so bad.


----------



## Markleford (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, now that we have a benchmark for comparison... 

choc0thrax, maybe you could tell me: what movie was the image from? I'm guessing Exorcist or Evil Dead, only having seen brief clips from either.

- m


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 15, 2006)

Looked like Exorcist. I'm not sure if I watched that movie as a kid though. Watched a lot of zombie movies/ aliens series and stuff that was out. The monster that scared me most was from a movie called Ghoulies, it was small green and bald looking with black eyes. The cover of the movie box had it sitting in a toilet and I couldn't go to the bathroom properly for a couple years. 8)


----------



## José Herring (Feb 15, 2006)

choc0thrax said:


> You guys must have had different childhoods than me. By the time I was 8 my father being a fan of horror movies in the late eighties, early nineties, made me watch every single one he rented and it scared the crap out of me. Knowing full well one of my greatest fears is spiders, he'd not hesitate to throw them on me as i screamed and tripped over furniture to get away. Once at my countryplace my father dressed in chains and rags chased me into the woods at night for like twenty minutes. He eventually stopped though when he caught on fire(stepsister stabbed him with a stick that was on fire). I've been thrown in deep pools when I couldn't swim...fallen off the back of a motorcycle...hit in the face with hockey sticks and a shovel...etc. This kid probably doesn't have it so bad.



You're very strong to have come out okay in spite of a pretty hostile childhood.

Well done.

Jose


----------



## Hermitage59 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Stepfather*

I didn't think this was funny at all. And I suspect the stepidiot is going to follow the usual pattern and up the stakes next time, to get the same kick out of it. It's about him getting the power trip happening, and of course it will need to be more powerful next time to get the same buzz.

The child's had a taste of being humilated and ridiculed by someone he trusts, just for the fun of it. And with continuing and ever more frightening pranks, just how will that lad turn out, after learning all those 'useful' lessons in life? 

I wonder........


----------



## Hermitage59 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Cruelty.*



choc0thrax said:


> You guys must have had different childhoods than me. By the time I was 8 my father being a fan of horror movies in the late eighties, early nineties, made me watch every single one he rented and it scared the crap out of me. Knowing full well one of my greatest fears is spiders, he'd not hesitate to throw them on me as i screamed and tripped over furniture to get away. Once at my countryplace my father dressed in chains and rags chased me into the woods at night for like twenty minutes. He eventually stopped though when he caught on fire(stepsister stabbed him with a stick that was on fire). I've been thrown in deep pools when I couldn't swim...fallen off the back of a motorcycle...hit in the face with hockey sticks and a shovel...etc. This kid probably doesn't have it so bad.



You're not on your own. My late father positively enjoyed the cruelty he inflicted every chance he could get, and none of it was the least bit funny. I still bear the scars in my head and on my chest from chains, etc.
And yet, he was considered an upstanding and honoured member of the community. The worst part was not knowing what was going to happen next. However, i learnt much about myself, and knew i would never enjoy seeing others put through the same thing, no matter how humorous it seemed to those dishing it out, or watching. The experience, however unpalatable, certainly toughened me up, but didn't get through to the decent, honourable character i've always tried to be, i'm glad to say.

Choco, it says something for our determination and instinctive decency that we seemed to have turned out ok, yes? 
regards,

Alex.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, aside from my continued attempts to raise undead nazi super soldiers for world domination I think I have turned out well.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 15, 2006)

Just like to add that my father is a great guy. He pulled some pranks on me but I didn't mind and usually got him back in some way.


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, that scary image is in fact of Linda Blair totally possessed from the original Exorcist. Being a Catholic (growing up at least) the movie scared the piss out of me, although the head-turning, pea soup vomiting wasn't as scary as the more subtle stuff at the beginning of the movie ("no rats"). Still my all time scariest movie. The Changeling might be second though.


----------



## Waywyn (Feb 16, 2006)

choc0thrax said:


> You guys must have had different childhoods than me. By the time I was 8 my father being a fan of horror movies in the late eighties, early nineties, made me watch every single one he rented and it scared the crap out of me. Knowing full well one of my greatest fears is spiders, he'd not hesitate to throw them on me as i screamed and tripped over furniture to get away. Once at my countryplace my father dressed in chains and rags chased me into the woods at night for like twenty minutes. He eventually stopped though when he caught on fire(stepsister stabbed him with a stick that was on fire). I've been thrown in deep pools when I couldn't swim...fallen off the back of a motorcycle...hit in the face with hockey sticks and a shovel...etc. This kid probably doesn't have it so bad.



well, to be honest your father of course must be a good guy, so you wouldn't love him, but that's the typical thing. he makes fun by scaring you, your father is a horror movie fan but also let's you watch all that stuff and i think that's the point.

today you see a horror movie and you think, "woo this is childs stuff, nothing to worry about", then you see something like in the news, someone falls down from clips or jumps out of the 15th floor. some people laugh in the first 1 seconds because it looks funny when they splash down and the body jumps up a little, some people get shocked, some people dunno what it is all about, it is so funny they want more, some people don't ever think about it, some people work it out and think it was horrible but kinda work it psychological.

then some of those guys who find it funny start then to watch execution movies, then they watch more ogrish stuff and then you are in. you can get all this stuff on the internet and there is even not a chance to get them down.

i don't wanna say, that this is you, choco, but sometimes this is how it starts that your barrier of violence and brutality is lowering and you find stuff funny which is maybe really mean or nasty.

and still, of course it is a psychological thing. it is on ourselves to accomplish situations. some people see spiders on discovery channel and couln't sleep for night. some people watch gory flicks everyday and feel nothing. ... but still it is dangerous.

so you find this clip funny, otherwise you wouldn't post it and that tells me kinda that you don't see a reason to be so wimpy, only because of a picture  ... but since you had even worse stuff in the past you don't think that this video is shocking.

so go on, some kids get not only shocked a few times but very very often with even worse stuff, some kids gets tortured and some kids get abused etc.
to some kids a chain of things happened and then it forms their character and psychological being.

i know a girl whose mother drinks a lot of alcohol, so she also drinks by thinking that this is no problem and already says about herself that she is addicted, who cares, it is okay, it's no problem, NOTHING happens to me. this is also a part of which forms your psychological character etc.

every little thing forms us, but the whole net of things and situations form us.


in terms of stuff which also happened in the past to me:
when i was like 12 years old i saw a guy who was been run over by a train, he commited suicide. i didn't see how he was run over but in that moment it happened i came up the stairs to the railway and saw all the blood, guts and bodyparts. it was really a shock for me.

then someone lost his finger during cycle training (what i did in the past).
he turned the bike on its head and pulls the pedals just to see the wheel running. then other guy didn't take care and his finger hit the moving chain. his 4th finger just partly flew away. when we heard him scream i came over and saw this guy standing there and i watching this little piece of bone which came out of his finger. then i looked back into his face and back to the bone. well, i was pretty shocked.


----------



## MCS (Feb 16, 2006)

....the point is: there?s nothing funny about taking an 8 year old kid to tears KNOWINGLY! period.

....the second point is: to film this thing and put it on the internet by his own father is a disputable attitude. yeah, cool dady....
I can?t understand it. He shows all other how he made his own child crying - just for fun!

best,
michael


----------

